

Instagrams new web functionality - platzhirsch
http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/who-says-instagram-is-mobile-only-new-web-functions-and-design-are-here/

======
Ralith
Missing an apostrophe there.

------
platzhirsch
I miss the old background color :-(

